# bent rear derailleur hanger



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted to replace my bent hanger on my 08 Felt F2 and was wondering if you there was a light weight replacement available to shave a few grams wile i was at it.

also i need to replace my seat post collar but it is a bit odd sise 30.6 the only one i found is a salsa and that is 22g i was looking for something 10g or lighter


----------

